# OMG I'M KNOCKED UP!! I'm the happiest person in the world!! clomid worked



## bird24

ladies i cant quite believe it but i'm pregnant!!!! clomid worked and i just got a BFP on an adsa test this morning

gonna get a digi to confirm it but there is a clear line!! (i'll post a picture in a bit!!)

i'm on :cloud9:

Thanks for all your support over the last 11 months ladies i couldnt have done it without you all

OMG I'm sooooooo happy i'm gonna be a mummy !!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emie

:wohoo::wohoo: ITS A GREAT FEELING...hun congrats..:yipee::yipee: yeh post us a pic we LOVE PINK LINES......:happydance:


----------



## nineena

Congratulations hunny hope you have a very healthy and happy 9 months :) xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

congratulations x

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ZoeBunny

OH hun this is wonderful news, congratulations!!!! :yipee:
Can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## mummymadness

congrats . x .


----------



## SJK

big congrats :happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

congrats


----------



## Arcanegirl

Big congrats bird :D :hugs:


----------



## bird24

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f267/bird24baby/DSC02109.jpg


----------



## Sinead

OMG, hun I am sooooo chuffed for you :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## bird24

thats a definite BFP right - so nervous i need to do a digi!!


Thanks ladies


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats again hun!!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mum2joe

Wow that's a humdinger of a BFP!!:happydance:
Congrats Darlin I have been stalking your journal for the past few days- so happy to see this news!
YOU'RE PREGNANT :yipee:


----------



## jonnanne3

That is fantastic new Bird24! I knew you were! I am so happy for you! Congratulations! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## Drazic<3

OVER THE MOON for you! thats a great pink line sweety!!!
:happydance:


----------



## tink

congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

Wow....what fab news hunny! So pleased for you.....and a great BFP! xx:hugs:xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Yaaa Congrats on your BFP! x x x


----------



## xpaigex

congrats! ...whats clomid?:blush:


----------



## bird24

i did a digi and it said 'pregnant 1-2' YAY 

Thanks all


----------



## honey08

awww congrats...again hun !!


----------



## cupcake

wow congrats hun all the best!


----------



## hayley352

congrats wonderful news x


----------



## polo_princess

Oh wow honey thats fab news!! Huuuuuuuge congratulations!! YAAAAAY!!


----------



## sglascoe

congrats to you both..


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!!


----------



## Farie

Congratulations my love

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tansey

OMG I KNEW IT - I'm soooooooo happy for you hun!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun, hoping its a sticky bean! xx


----------



## morayo

congrats hun. thts great news u got there!wish u a healthy and complete nine months.


----------



## stargazer

Congratulations!! :dance:


----------



## Kota

congratulations!


----------



## Tishimouse

Hee hee! I only came on for a quick peek to see if anyone had BFP and look at you Mrs!!!!!!!!
Wahoo!

Congratulations to you both. I have a grin from ear to ear for you. :happydance:


----------



## faye38

omg well done im so pleased for you :hug:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## magicvw

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
OMG!!! Fantastic news!! :) :) :) Yay for Clomid! :D

I just love your new avatar too Birdie - hilarious! :rofl:

SO so so happy for you hun - wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months xxxx


----------



## sonrisa

oh thats great news! congratulations! im starting my first cycle of clomid this month!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## bird24

Thanks all

I'm praying for a sticky bean as its taken so long to get the little one there - still in shock

i'm so happy!!


----------



## 8Daniibella9

Many Congratulations hope everything goes well :D :D :D :D


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations!!


----------



## Parkep

Congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## rachelle1975

OMG OMG OMG :wohoo:

I never come in here anymore and look what i would have missed if i hadn't! 

Flipping eck Bird! Go you! :friends:


----------



## Barneyboo

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:I have just logged on! and shouted OMG! Fantastic brilliant! YIPEE!

:happydance::hug:


----------



## yaya

Oh Bird hunnie I am so, so happy to see your name in the BFP announcements!!! Huge congratulations to you! Lots of love & sticky glue, Yaya xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats x


----------



## bird24

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f267/bird24baby/DSC02112.jpg


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations on your :bfp:!


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations xx


----------



## Rosella

Hiya Bird, I have been following your story on and off for ages, and just wanted to say - i am SOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!!! Massive congrats! Hope it's a very happy n healthy 9 months! x


----------



## mrscookie

You know what I think, :D I am so pleased for you! You will be a great mama, and a happy and healthy 8 months ;) enjoy it!
congrats bird xxxxxx


----------



## HAYS

Congrats again hun,im so so happy for you
xxx


----------



## bird24

Thank you all so much

i couldnt have done it without you all

xxxx :happydance:

:)

i cant stop smiling!!


----------



## TT's

OMG!!!!

JUST SEEN THIS IT'S FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done Bird, I'm sooooooo pleased for you!!!!


TT's
xxx


----------



## Naya69

congrats xx


----------



## Chocoholic

I already wrote on your page but wanted to shout it out here too!

CONGRAAAAAAAAAAAAAATSSSSS!! YAAAAAAAAAAY! 

I am soooooooooo happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you have a great great pregnancy!

Welcome to the preggo side :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Massive congrats to you hun, so pleased for you. Yiou deserve it. Here's wishing you lots of sticky dust and baby glue and a happy and healthy 9 months hun xxx :happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congrats babe - went all teary when i saw your announcement!! So so so happy for you!!! Now get your pregnant butt over to the 1st tri!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Bexy

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So so so so happy for you - its great to see a Clomid success story!!

Hope you have a happy and heathly nine months!

xxx


----------



## Can_it_be

Big congratulations, you must be overwhelmed x


----------



## Puddleduck

YEY !!!!!! Bird, Many congratulations, fantastic news so pleased for you :happydance: !!!!

:hug:


----------



## Pinkgirl

congrats hun xx


----------



## Mrs R

So pleased for u bird, you've made my day!

Im off to see my FS about clomid today so this is just what I needed to hear.

Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Dee_H

OMG,OMG....just read your post hun..I am soooo happy to finally see your name in here. Congrats to both you and your OH..it has been a long road for you..you so deserve this:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! That is brilliant news.

xxx


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance:

That is such fantastic news!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bird24

Thank you all so much - i really cant believe how many people have congratulated us!! so nice

I'm still in shock and cant believe it

i havent been able to sleep since i found out as i'm so excited :)

i have my doctors appointment on monday - cant wait!!! i'm well nervous though !!

really hope this :baby: sticks!! xxx

Thanks again all xxx


----------



## readyforbaby

Bird, such wonderful news! Seeing that test was so beautiful and amazing. I hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months and look forward to hearing how things progress :)


----------



## sweetsammi

Congrats!x


----------



## bird24

Thank you all so much for all the lovely messages xx


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, I am so happy for you.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Twinkles

Congratulations Bird!!!


----------



## applegirl

great news!! :wohoo: and great :bfp:


----------



## Capuru

I dont' think I congratulated you yet! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## bird24

Thanks you xx :hugs:


----------



## KazNic

Congrats x :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations x


----------



## Eternal

Yey! Many Congrats! xxx


----------



## superp123

Congrats hunni!! Well done! 
P


----------

